# Flowering Tree ID Help



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Last Summer along a parkway in the city I saw a tree blooming that I did not know what is. It had white to a very light yellow clusters of flowers on it. 

Here are some pictures of the tree and it's fruit. the seed is a small kidney bean shaped red seed, that comes one per segment. The fruit pod is very fleshy and pliable. I spent some time Google'in this description and have not come up with anything positive yet.



























Thank for any help ID'ing this tree.

RKR


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Here is a link to trees blooming June-Aug in MO. Maybe this will help ya.

http://www.wildflower.org/plants/co...white=1&yellow=1&1&pagecount=10&pagecount=100


----------



## bot (Mar 18, 2009)

Definitely looks like a legume.
I'm guessing Japanese Pagoda tree.

http://www.hort.uconn.edu/Plants/s/sopjap/sopjap1.html


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

*Bot*,
I believe you have nailed it!! And from the looks of it,... it is a late summer honey producer too!! I found a picture of the exact fruitlink and bark. The pictures of the flowers are a spot on match and they bloom in August! Well done!!

link to article 


> Chinese Scholar Tree (Styphnolobium japonicum)
> 
> Chinese Scholar Tree
> Styphnolobium japonicum
> ...


Thanks for the help on this one.

RKR


----------

